# Coastal Business Supplies Offers XPress Cut Heat Transfer Vinyl Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Coastal Business Supplies shows how quick and easy it is to apply XPress Cut heat transfer vinyl to 100 percent cotton and polyester or cotton/poly blends. This demo takes you through the process from preheating the garment to pressing and peeling standard and neon-color transfers. See for yourself how to create super-soft, ultramatte-finish transfers in seconds. View the video at https://youtu.be/nzWpU89KGWQ.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

